# Sticky  ONLY POST HERE IF YOUR THREAD CONCERNS BETTA SHOWS...



## RussellTheShihTzu

...How to enter Betta Shows, how to condition your Betta for shows, etc. This is, as the title notes, for Shows.

There are sub-forums for pictures of our Betta, their homes and chatting about their personalities.

Sorry about the all caps; not yelling just hoping people will notice all caps.


----------



## TropicalFlow3

I will definetly wanna know how to enter my betta into a show! if thats what you mean.


----------

